# Fun in the Pond!



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Inspired by other posts about the great outdoor adventures, I decided to make a few videos today of my two girls Sophie and Pacsirta swimming. Pacsirta is a natural when it comes to water. She could retrieve sticks for half a day if need be. This week she has learned that going further out in the pond is OK. I usually throw a bigger stick to Sophie and a smaller one to Pacsirta closer to the shore. Well, few days ago, Pacsirta decided to go and get Sophie's stick out there. I feel like she will out-swim Sophie very soon. She is very fast and very determined. I am so happy that they both are fond of water now 

Here are three videos of today's swim in the pond. Even all that terrible pollen in the water can't keep the "kids" away from having fun! 

http://youtu.be/yPMuLWuyA5c

http://youtu.be/c4L8N_i1NCU

http://youtu.be/Wsu3KRsrzeg


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! Great videos Suliko! 

You have 2 wonderful swimmers on your hands.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Very cool! Can't wait until my puppy learns to swim


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Veifera, I'm sure it will come. Just keep introducing water. It took me about half a year to get Sophie to swim


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Sophie's got the idea! Have Pacsirta take care of the hard work and then grab the stick from her at the end! Lol 

Excellent swimmers!! So much fun!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

The beginning's of a synchronized swimming team I think...... 



Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

They are great swimmers Suliko. It is great to see the two of them enjoying themselves in the water 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow. My Gus swam for the first time this weekend, and I was so proud until I saw these two swim! He is terrible compared to them! He splashes all over the place with his front paws and tries to hold his head out of the water too high! Pretty funny to watch, but kind of pitiful too. He still loves it though. Do they get better with practice?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*OttosMama*, funny you say that...because it's true  

*hobbsy1010*, yes, they're practicing for doggy olympics! They already have synchronized sleeping down! 

*jjohnson*, congratulations! No worries, they get better with practice. Look at my little Pacsirta few weeks ago! Looks familiar? ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So adorable! Don't be discouraged if it takes your dog(s) a little while. They'll pick it up. 

Flynn, our male V had some trouble swimming for the first year or two (we had to get in with him), but now, at 7 he's a pro.

Luna, our 1 year old (almost) has no fear when it comes to swimming. When she was only about 6 months she jumped right in and scared me half to death. I was ready to jump in and save her, but she just swam right along. 

This weekend, before she figured out how to jump off the dock, she dove right in head first a few times. I thought she'd be terrified but it didn't seem to phase her. 

While Flynn was timid about so many things as a pup, Luna seems to have no fear. I think it may be the fact that she wants to do everything her big brother can do.


----------

